# Wanted 7s26 movement



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

*Wanted 7s26 movement*


View Advert


Looking for a 7s26 movement to practice stripping and rebuilding please if anyone has one lying about?

If anyone has a 007/009 in poor condition and cheap I'd be interested in buying, cosmetically it can be the worst available but watch must run :yes:

Price negotiable and PM's welcome :thumbsup:

Still looking 

Cheers,

Damo




*Advertiser*




Damo516



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£65.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

